# New to Sublimation - images not transferring to mugs



## teecreate (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi - just bought 5 in 1 UScutter mug press, A-sub sublimation paper, hotzone360 CIS with sublimation ink and 11oz blank mugs for sublimation from US cutter. 

Am using new epson WF 2760, I used up the new epson pigment ink cartridges prior to installing the CIS with sublimation ink. Ran few full color pages that thought would get the sublimation ink flowing and flush out the pigment inks.

Tried pressing mugs at 400 degrees for 3 and 4 minutes and getting almost no transfer at all to mugs, just little yellow here and there. The paper is getting yellow/brownish from heat which sounds normal. Tried pressing at heavy pressure and then also at lighter pressure and nothing? 

Question is - what is wrong! Is press not calibrated? Did they send me the wrong CIS (not sublimation ink)? Is there still pigment ink coming through printer from epson cartridges? 

Gotta do some troubleshooting but not sure where to start (did e-mail hotzone to make sure they sent right inks but unlikely this is problem)? 

I do have a thermal probe from geo knight I use to get temps on my DK20 - should I just press probe against the mug "cushion" - got no instructions with mug from US cutter and online PDF was translated from chinese I think and offers very little info. Just seems like something is WAY off as don't find lot of similar problems being discussed. Any advise appreciated.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

My first thought is that the sublimation ink isn't coming through yet. It takes a LOT of ink to fill CIS lines. You should have properly flushed out the pigment inks first.


----------



## teecreate (Jan 14, 2008)

Never had a CIS filled with any other inks but the sublimation ink that came with the CIS from hotzone360 so CIS lines never had anything but the hotzone360 sublimation ink that came with it. Only ran the cartridges that came with printer prior to putting in the sublimation system. Thanks!


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Verify that your mugs are coated for sublimation. Also, check the info on them mugs for time. 3-4 minutes doesn't sound like enough. We put ours in and the timer doesn't start until the temp gets back up to 400 and then they run for 270 seconds (4.5 minutes). total time in press is usually around 7 min.


----------



## teecreate (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes - this press does not have that feature with regards to timer waiting for temperature to start. I will try doing for longer when get chance and let you know how works. The mugs are listed as sublimation blanks and it is the only 11 oz mug sold by USCUTTER and am sure they sell a ton of them so right now will assume they are not the problem... Thanks so much.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I put my mugs in once the press has reached 180 C. The temp then drops to around 150 C. I wait until it again reaches 180 C before starting the timer for 180 seconds. Good print every time.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

teecreate said:


> Hi - just bought 5 in 1 UScutter mug press, A-sub sublimation paper, hotzone360 CIS with sublimation ink and 11oz blank mugs for sublimation from US cutter.
> 
> Am using new epson WF 2760, I used up the new epson pigment ink cartridges prior to installing the CIS with sublimation ink. Ran few full color pages that thought would get the sublimation ink flowing and flush out the pigment inks.
> 
> ...


It takes about 3 head cleaning to clear the ink that was in the printer out and start using the new ink.
So you could try doing a couple to see if that is your issue (still pigment ink in the ink system). 
You are using dyesub paper right?
(make sure your printing on the right side of the paper)
Get yourself some polyester fabric (any craft store) and try to transfer images to that using your DK20...if it doesn't transfer there then you dont have dyesub ink. If it does then check your temps on the mug press.


----------



## teecreate (Jan 14, 2008)

Great yes I was also thinking about trying on a shirt too, yes it is dye sub paper (A-sub) so this should help tell if it is ink. The paper instructions I have doesn't list time and pressure settings for apparel so will look up most common and try. I will also do a couple more head cleanings and try again with the mug press. Hopefully have time tomorrow. I will let yall know how things turn out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

teecreate said:


> Great yes I was also thinking about trying on a shirt too, yes it is dye sub paper (A-sub) so this should help tell if it is ink. The paper instructions I have doesn't list time and pressure settings for apparel so will look up most common and try. I will also do a couple more head cleanings and try again with the mug press. Hopefully have time tomorrow. I will let yall know how things turn out. Thanks for the info.


If you're trying a sub print on 100% poly material start with 190 deg C for 60 secs as a first print then play with different times and temperatures until you get results you are pleased with. Medium to high pressure is needed.

Always cover your print with baking sheet or teflon to avoid any gassing-out or print-through staining the top platen of your press and transferring to subsequent products.


----------



## zoomsub (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi,the first problem maybe is your sublimation ink,you can check! Moreover, about pressing time and temperature,if digital mug press, i usually print ceramic mugs at the time of 50 Seconds and the temperature of 340°F, at the beginning,you would better place your mug when the starting time is at 220°F.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You'll know if your printing sublimation ink because your transfers will look dull and off-colored. That's how sublimation ink looks on paper. If the colors look normal on paper, it's not sublimation ink.


----------



## teecreate (Jan 14, 2008)

The ink on the paper looks vibrant and not washed out so very good point and wasn't aware since new to sublimation. To eliminate the paper as the problem I bought a more reputable brand of paper, tried it on mugs and 100% polyester and it didn't work at all. I also had some jet pro softstretch for cotton lying around and printed and pressed on cotton and worked fine so pretty sure this is can't be sublimation ink. 

I questioned this very early on and was reassured it was sublimation ink by hotzone360 so the reason for all the headaches. Hopefully he will send me a new CIS with sublimation ink ASAP - very poor communication and not getting any response from them and hoping they make this right. Thanks to all for all the information!


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Personally, I'd dump the ink and get some decent stuff from a decent supplier and save yourself a lot of trouble down the road to riches.


----------



## teecreate (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes it was always my intent to switch inks to something more highly recommended and have not gotten any review good or bad on the hotzone360 sublimation inks but since inexpensive must assume it is not high quality - the name Cobra seems to get most mentions. I also assume that higher quality more expensive inks will produce higher quality longer lasting colors on both mugs and t-shirts... 

Am wondering if I keep this system how big of a problem it will be to COMPLETELY flush out the pigment or dye inks (hotzone360 sells both and I can't say which it is) and get 100% sublimation ink flowing through the CIS. I think I've heard the pigment inks are harder to remove since have suspended particles but not sure how I can tell by looking at it which ink type it is. Anybody know if flushing the system completely is easy to achieve so print quality doesn't suffer?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I can send you a transfer to try. Then you will know where to start.
Need address etc.


----------



## teecreate (Jan 14, 2008)

I have sublimation transfers and they do not work with the sublimation CIS I purchased - sorry for the confusion but as said, I tried 2 different sublimation papers on mugs and on polyester tees. 

Other test I did was putting it on JetPro Softstretch for cotton and worked perfectly at time and pressure so am rather certain this is not sublimation ink - how else would this work?


----------



## Jamesdtg (Nov 1, 2018)

make sure you are printing on the bright white side of the sublimation paper...
There is a good chance that could be your issue. Try flipping the stack of paper in the tray.

you should be getting some sort of image result on the mug otherwise...


can you send pictures of the results, thanks.


----------



## teecreate (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the help and pointers. My suspicions about the ink were correct and the ink in the CIS is indeed dye and not sublimation. Hotzone360 determined this after looking at a picture of the tanks - the yellow ink is much more opaque for the sublimation... they are sending me a new CIS with sublimation ink now. 

Had they checked records or looked at a picture weeks ago when I first questioned this it would have saved lots time and energy. Regardless, I learned lots about sublimation ink so appreciate all the help. While I had a bad experience with hotzone due to a lack of communication, Michael is very contentious and just a little too busy I think.


----------

